# Name This Song



## Aro2220 (Oct 21, 2010)

I recorded this out of a movie. I'd like to know the name of this song.

Here's the link

http://aro2220.com/namethissong/namethissong.mp3

Thanks


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

Tango "Por Una Cabeza" by Carlos Gardel. Guessing you just watched _Scent of A Woman_? I recommend this stellar arrangement by John Williams for Izhak Perlman.






PS - Post needs to go to piece ID subforum.


----------



## Lui (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah! "Por una cabeza". Such a beautiful tango and excelent movie!


----------



## Aro2220 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you very much


----------

